# "Bright Effects" Light Bulbs - Don't Buy



## Oldstick

Not going to get into the arguments pro or con as far as the government urging everyone to move to the new "green" mercury type flourescent bulbs.

But I will report my experience with this brand (Bright Effects).  Bought some at Lowes for what seemed like a bargain price.  So far 5 of them have failed within a year with another one about to fail any day.  This is despite the claims on the package of lasting 5 to 7 years which is what the government  has been touting as a reason to switch.  Some of the other name brands might be fine, but I will definitely avoid this brand from now on.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

I've seen various bulbs at Lowes that state LIFE and have a warranty to that effect. I would get those and keep that receipt!

Good luck


----------



## Redbow

Just wondering if those bulbs were made in China ?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Same thing from Home Depot.
Bought those crappy 10yr - lifetime bulbs and they burnt out in about a year. Going green is expensive, don't waste your money


----------



## NOYDB

Are you stock piling a supply of regular bulbs for the coming black out?


----------



## jkoch

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> I've seen various bulbs at Lowes that state LIFE and have a warranty to that effect. I would get those and keep that receipt!
> 
> Good luck



life means "life of the bulb" poof: warranty gone!


----------



## Gunsmoke

I have the same problem with Sylvania bulbs they are made in china now also and  we used to get over a year out of them and now we have to change them  every few months  in the building. I have been putting the date on them and sending them back to the  lighting distributer we buy from and getting credit  because they are guaranteed to give 2500 hr service .Maybe sooner or later they will get tired of that and  get them made back in the USA.


----------



## whitworth

*A Repetition*

As I recall, when as a kid, those candles, for light, didn't stay lite for a long time.  

Must have the same patent attorneys.


----------



## sharpeblades

*New Lights*

I have been using the ones from wal-mart with no complaints .i have one burning on my outside shop for 3years now.The ones in the house going on 2-1/2 yrs. and only one replaced


----------



## whitworth

*Well how about that*

I'm saving money buying the same kind of light bulbs I bought thirty years ago.  Did Al Gore invent green bulbs like he did global warming?   Been wondering about that.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Same thing from Home Depot.
> Bought those crappy 10yr - lifetime bulbs and they burnt out in about a year. Going green is expensive, don't waste your money





Oldstick said:


> Not going to get into the arguments pro or con as far as the government urging everyone to move to the new "green" mercury type flourescent bulbs.
> 
> But I will report my experience with this brand (Bright Effects).  Bought some at Lowes for what seemed like a bargain price.  So far 5 of them have failed within a year with another one about to fail any day.  This is despite the claims on the package of lasting 5 to 7 years which is what the government  has been touting as a reason to switch.  Some of the other name brands might be fine, but I will definitely avoid this brand from now on.




yep, me to.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter

I put 6 in our bathroom 6 months ago and have already replaced 3 of them. Most warranties are with the manufacturer and require the bulb to be shipped back to them for a replacement. Not worth it!


----------



## Oldstick

Don't see any markings on them to indicate where made, but every single one burned out so far has a Bright Effects trademark on them.  Up to 6 or 7 gone now and hope that is all of them.  The other brands seem to be doing fine, they have been in service for at least a couple years or more.  I don't hold my breath for any of them to go the advertised life though.


----------



## waterdogs

home depot has them as well. every time mine goes out, I take them back and they replace them, no questions asked. thats what I call TAKING CARE OF THE CUSTOMER.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GrandSlamHunter said:


> I put 6 in our bathroom 6 months ago and have already replaced 3 of them. Most warranties are with the manufacturer and require the bulb to be shipped back to them for a replacement. Not worth it!


 
We have them throughout our house, have had for 1 1/2 years now. The only ones that keep going out are in one fixture in the bathroom, which tells me it might not be the bulbs fault. Either way, we take them back to Home Depot with the receipt and get a replacement, no questions asked.


----------



## noggin nocker

most of mine have lasted at least four years.  I know because I mark the date installed with a sharpie.  Occasionally, I get a lemon but not usually. I have installed them in every socket that I can think of.  Not really concerned with the energy savings as much as I hate changing light bulbs.  I have started buying the ones labeled "daylight".  The light temperature that these give off appears much brighter and more pleasing to the eye than the soft wihite versions.


----------

